# O/R-Mapping: discriminator-column und join-column mit gleichem Namen?



## MA (11. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

wie kann ich für die "discriminator-column" und "join-column" den gleichem Namen "MARTID" verwenden?

Meiner Meinung nach ist alles korrekt, aber es wird der Fehler "repeated column" ausgegeben.

Hier mein komplettes Mapping, worin das Problem ersichtlich wird:

[XML]<!--  Medium -->
	<!-- Zu mappende Attribute: erscheinungsjahr, medienart, preis, signatur, titel -->
	<entity class="Medium" access="FIELD">
		<table name="MEDIUM"/>
		<!-- Vererbung liegt vor: -->
		<inheritance/>
		<discriminator-column name="martid" />
		<attributes>
			<id name="signatur">
				<column name="SIGNATUR" />
				<!-- Automatische Erzeugung von Schlüsselwerten -->
				<generated-value strategy="AUTO" />
			</id>
			<basic name="titel" optional="false">
				<column name="TITEL" />
			</basic>
			<basic name="erscheinungsjahr" optional="false">
				<column name="ERSCHEINUNGSJAHR" />
			</basic>
			<basic name="preis" optional="false">
				<column name="WIEDERBESCHAFFUNGSPREIS" />
			</basic>
			<many-to-one name="medienart" fetch="LAZY" optional="false">
				<join-column name="martid" />
			</many-to-one>
		</attributes>
	</entity>[/XML]

Danke und Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## musiKk (11. Dez 2011)

Ist das nicht das gleiche Problem wie hier, nur mit weniger Informationen?


----------



## MA (12. Dez 2011)

Absolut richtig.

Benötige keine Hilfe mehr, danke.


----------

